# Duyuru > Soygunlar >  Ayda 105 bin TL maaş alan gazeteci olur mu?

## bozok

*Ayda 105 bin TL maaş alan gazeteci olur mu?*


*Oray Eğin*
*AKşAM GZT.*
*19.02.2009*



Birbirimizi kandırmaktan vazgeçelim artık. Bu AKP hükümetiyle beraber kıymetsizlere kıymet bindiğini, bir köşeye atılmışların sadece siyasi yakınlıkları sayesinde büyük paralar kazandıklarını, rant elde ettiklerini bilmiyor muyuz sanki? Kendileri de, başkaları da tabii ki çok iyi biliyor. Ama herkes* 'bilmiyormuş gibi'* davranıyor. 

Artık dönemlerinin bittiği zannedilen, itibar edilmeyen, yüzlerine bakılmayan adamlar bu sayede parladı... Mehmet Altan, Sabah'ta gün sayıyordu, *'Atarsak tazminatı çok olur, babasına da saygımız var'* diye tutuluyordu. Keşfedildi, iktidar gazetesine yüksek maaşlara transfer edildi... Bir yemek yazarından siyasi tetikçi yapıldı... Nazlı Ilıcak tam unutulmuşken yeniden hayatımıza girdi... Sezen Aksu'nun artıkları açık oturumların bir numaralı atıp tutanı oldu...

Bunlar bir yana, adını sanını duymadığımız, ofisboy bile olamayacak çaptaki adamlar önemli konumlara geldi. Genel Yayın Yönetmeni, Haber Müdürü, Koordinatör, Danışman gibi şaşaalı unvanlar verildi bu *'hiçkimselere.'*
Büyük paralar döndü, birilerinin banka hesapları şişti, kendilerinin bile inanmadıkları maaşlar kazandılar...

*AKP'ye ve Fethullah Gülen'e hizmetlerinin karşılığında tabii ki...*

Ama bunların biri tabii ki kolonya kokulu Fehmi Koru...

Süreci en iyi o nakte dönüştürdü.

Nasıl bir tempodur, nasıl bir koşturmadır bu...

Kanal 7'de yorumcu... 24'te programcı... atv'de programcı... Yeni şafak'ta iki yazar, hem de iki köşeli! TRT'de programcı...
Vay be... 

Bütün bunların karşılığında 105 bin TL aldığı konuşuluyor... Buna karşılık 'Az bile yazmışsınız, daha başka işlerden ne para götürüyor, iyi araştırın' diye uyaranlar bile var. Bu kazandığı paraların bir kısmını bir dönem bizler ödedik, cebimizden. TMSF hiç izlenmeyen bir program için ona binlerce TL dağıttı...

Dün kıvırmaya çalışmış, diyor ki *'Az kazanmıyorum ama bu kadar da çok değil aldığım paralar.'* 

*Peki...*

*O zaman söylese ya ne kadar kazandığını.* Makbuz makbuz, dekont dekont açıklasa... *105 bin dolar değilse bu kadar 'hizmetin' karşılığında ne kadar kazanıyor...* Hiç değilse bu şüphe kalksa...

Aşağı yukarı medyada dönen rakamları biliyoruz, ona göre kıyaslarız. 

Televizyonlar ne kadar ödüyor, yazarlar ne kadar maaş alıyor. ülçeriz, belki de aramızda para toplarız rahat yaşasın diye!

Ayrıca merak ettiğim şu: Okura yalan mı söylüyor, çocuk mu kandırıyor?

AKP döneminde hiçbir rant elde etmemiş... İlişkilerinin faydasını görmemiş... Cumhurbaşkanı'nın akrabası kim, bu akrabalığı kullanan kim?

Kaldı ki,* 'Kulis'* yazılarının ortalığı kasıp kavurduğu geçmiş senelerde, mesleğinin zirvesindeyken bile* 'İyi para kazanamıyorum'* *diye ağladığı, bu yüzden Zaman'dan ayrıldığını* herkes biliyor...

O zaman para etmiyordun da şimdi nasıl ediyorsun? şimdi nasıl bu kadar çok yerde at koşturuyorsun? 

Aman yanlış anlaşılmasın: Ne kadar kazanıyorsan kazan... Daha da artsın, gözüm yok...

Ama bu paraları nasıl kazandın, işte onu merak ederim... 

Bu paraların sana mesleki başarıların için verilmediği ortada, bu kanalların da o yüzden sana kapılarını açmadığı...

Sen mi çok kıymetlisin yoksa kurduğun ilişkiler mi?


*Soner Yalçın'a yardımcı olayım*

Fehmİ Koru'nun ne kadar kazandığıyla ilgili bilgileri odatv.com ortaya çıkardı ve tartışma büyüdü. Ancak bu süreçte, beni hiç şaşırtmayan bir şey oldu. Fehmi Koru'ya yakınlığıyla bilinen *medyatava.com* sitesi, iddialara değil ama Koru'nun yanıtlarına yer verdi... Adeta Koru'nun özel açıklama merkezi gibi savundular onu...

Dün, odatv.com da haklı olarak sormuş:* 'Medyatava'nın bu Fehmi Koru aşkı nereden geliyor?'* diye...

*Ne garip değil mi...* 

*Medyatava'nın sahiplerinden ikisi Hürriyet'te çalışıyor. Koru'nun en büyük destekçileri onlar.* Fehmi Koru ise her gün Hürriyet yöneticilerini ve sahibini Ergenekon'la ilişkilendirmeye çalışıyor. 

E insan haklı olarak merak ediyor... *'Nereden geliyor bu Fehmi Koru aşkı?'* Kendi gazetesinin sahibini hedef gösteren adamı ağırlamak bu kadar kolay mı?

Peki bu soruyu soran odatv.com her şeyi açıklıyor, Koru'nun nereden ne kadar para kazandığını yazıyor da bu ilişkiyi çözemiyor mu?

Belki çok yoğunlar, o yüzden ben onlara birkaç tane soruya yardımcı olmaya çalışayım...

*** Medyatava'nın sahiplerinin program yaptığı kanalları biliyor musunuz?

*** O kanallarla Fehmi Koru arasında bir ilişki var mı? O yapımcılar Fehmi Koru'nun etkisi olan yerlerden iş alıyorlar mı?

*** atv'ye Fehmi Koru'yu transfer eden TMSF ile Medyatava'nın sahipleri arasındaki bağ nedir?

*** TMSF'nin el koyduğu kanallarda Medyatava'nın hangi adamları yayın yönetmeni ve genel müdür gibi konumlarda çalıştı?


...

----------


## bozok

*BİZ UTANMIYORUZ, PEKİ YA SİZ?*
**

 

Odatv.com olarak Cengiz Semircioğlu'nun Hürriyet Gazetesi'nde Fehmi Koru'ya arka çıkan yazısına yanıt verip vermemeyi tartıştık.

Kimimiz* "yanıt vermeyelim*" dedi. 

Kimimiz* "Oray Eğin'in bugün medyatava'yla ilgili çıkan yazısını koyalım*" dedi.

Kimimiz, sadece F. Engels'in diyalektik materyalizme büyük katkısı olan, *"insanlar yaşadıkları gibi düşünürler"* sözünü koyalım dedi. Yani maddesel koşullar bilinci belirler.

Sonunda yanıt vermeme kararı çıktı.

Ama...

Son anda...

Bir sözcük, ağır, yaralayan bir sözcük, bizi çok rahatsız etti.

*"Utanmadan!"* sözcüğü.

Cengiz Semercioğlu yazmış; *"utanmadan alt alta kanalları sıralayıp ne kadar maaş aldığı soruluyor Fehmi Koru'nun"*

Fehmi Koru'nun 4 kanal ve bir gazeteden para alması doğalmış; bunun neresi habermiş!

Böyle bakan bir gazeteciye ne yanıt verebiliriz şimdi?

Engels'in bir sözünü bile anlayıp anlamayacağından kuşku duyduğumuz; üslubu bu derece düşük birine ne yanıt verebiliriz?

üyle ya; Fehmi Koru iyi bir gazeteci ve ona TV kanallarından ve gazetelerden teklifler yağıyor. O da kıramıyor konuşuyor, yazıyor. Ve biz de utanmadan bunu haber yapıyoruz! 

Bu bakış açısına göre:

üalık Grubu'nun Sabah-Atv'yi alması doğal bir alış veriş.

Cemaatin medyada hızla büyümesi doğal bir ticaret. 

Kanaltürk'ün, ART TV'nin sahiplerinin başına gelenler hukuki bir süreç.
Doğan Grubu'nun her katında bir maliye müfettişinin olması doğal bir denetim.

Emin üölaşan'ın banka hesaplarının elden ele dolaştırılması gazetecilik!

Uzatmaya gerek var mı? Bu operasyonların medyadaki tetikçileri kim? Yandaş medyada kimlere ne karşılığında yüksek paralar verildiği apaçık ortada değil mi?

C. Semercioğlu gerçekten meselenin farkında mı?

Toplumsal çürüme nerelere sirayet etti böyle?

Bakınız...

Birileri sabun köpüğü yazılarla köşe yazarı-gazeteci olduğunu düşünebilir.
Birileri barlarda, pavyonlarda adam yerine konulmaktan kişilik zafiyetine uğramış olabilir.

Birileri, ağzına puro konulup sık sık yurt dışı seyahatlere götürülmekten rahatsızlık duymayabilir.

Birileri yandaş medya kanallarına programlar yapıp Fehmi Koru gibi büyük paralar kazanacağını hesap edebilir.

Ama birileri bize çıkıp ahlak dersi veremez.

Gazeteciliği hiç öğretemez.

Bu topraklarda her daim iktidardan nemalanmak isteyen gazeteciler çıktı.
Ama bu topraklardan gazetecilik ahlakı ve vicdanı için canını veren gazeteciler de çıktı.

Bizim yolumuz bellidir.

Biz; habercilik yapmaya utanmadan devam edeceğiz...



*Odatv.com*
19 şubat 2009

----------

